# Crank shorteners?



## jps (Feb 7, 2005)

Hi,
Was wondering if anyone has any crank arm shorteners they no longer use, and would be willing to sell. My daughter is at the in-between stage, going from child stoker cranks, chain, etc. to just too short to use our tandem with the seat slammed. Missing some quality time, but thought I would check here before ordering some.
Thanks for your help!:thumbsup:


----------



## PMK (Oct 12, 2004)

Consider asking on Bikeforums.net in the tandem section. Between the two sights hopefully you will find what you need. Ebay has some, but they were new and a bit pricy.

PK


----------



## ALM (Jul 14, 2012)

Not sure how much shortening you need but my wife is only 4'10. Ric at House of Tandems drilled and tapped her cranks on our road and mtb. It is probably about 2 inches but made it much better for her short legs.


----------



## jps (Feb 7, 2005)

ALM said:


> Not sure how much shortening you need but my wife is only 4'10. Ric at House of Tandems drilled and tapped her cranks on our road and mtb. It is probably about 2 inches but made it much better for her short legs.


Thanks for the replies! I will look into both suggestions. Will look around for someone to drill and tap the cranks, because it probably is around 2 inches needed.


----------



## jps (Feb 7, 2005)

ALM said:


> Not sure how much shortening you need but my wife is only 4'10. Ric at House of Tandems drilled and tapped her cranks on our road and mtb. It is probably about 2 inches but made it much better for her short legs.


Thanks for the replies! I will look into both suggestions. Will look around for someone to drill and tap the cranks, because it probably is around 2 inches needed.


----------



## ALM (Jul 14, 2012)

jps said:


> Thanks for the replies! I will look into both suggestions. Will look around for someone to drill and tap the cranks, because it probably is around 2 inches needed.


The good thing about that is when the grow you can just move the pedals back down into the original hole. If you want to see a pic, pm me your cell # and I will send. I have some problems with pics on here sometimes.


----------



## daflostr44 (Sep 7, 2009)

Typically at what age range does a child need crank shorteners? I still have them on my tandem for my 9.5 y/o son but considering taking them off soon.

When I put them on, I did the plumb line string from the bottom of his knee cap to make sure it is alignment with the pedal spindle and the ball of his feet when the stoker 170mm cranks are at horizontal. Is this still valid way to fit?


----------

